
Apple and Nokia patent dispute ends in Nokia's favor - unwantedLetters
http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/14/nokia-and-apple-end-patent-litigation/
======
elemeno
There's a considerably better article on it here:
[http://thisismynext.com/2011/06/14/nokia-and-apple-settle-
pa...](http://thisismynext.com/2011/06/14/nokia-and-apple-settle-patent-
disputes-apple-to-pay-one-time-fee-and-ongoing-license-fees/)

The short version: there are costs and risks involved in patent litigation and
it's likely that it simply became more cost effective for one side or other to
reach a compromise on licensing fees - which is what the lawsuit was about to
start with.

Alternative hypothesis suggested - Nokia's deal with Microsoft altered the
patent landscape and made Nokia's patents available to Apple under better
terms on account of the patent licensing deals that Apple and Microsoft have
with each other already.

------
gte910h
Apple always knew it would be paying. It was arguing the amounts that Nokia
wanted were excessive (like 10 bucks a device).

So, I've read the compromise was a large, one time payment by Apple. (But the
agreement is confidential and the reports haven't said their source, so take
that with a grain of salt).

------
av500
in short: European patents in Düsseldorf, Germany trump US patents in
Marshall, TX

~~~
barrkel
I think it's more a case of Nokia being in this particular game longer (it's
also a lot older company), and having a deeper and more defensible patent
portfolio as a result.

